# Can some explain the reason for the variation of the different amount of new post at any given time?



## WarrenScottRobertson

Can some explain the reason for the variation of the different amount of new post at any given time?

Just then when I hit the New Post Tab there were 8 posts.

Sometimes there are 6 pages.

How long does a post stay on the New Post list for?

I'm curious!


----------



## theneighbordubh

Sh... they are watching...


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

Scary!


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

theneighbordubh said:


> Sh... they are watching...


So you also don't know as well! LoL


----------



## Phil1

Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not following you around!


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

Phil1 said:


> Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not following you around!


Spooky!

I was just explaining to the family that our cat Cody is really a spy from Planet Cat.

And that his eyes are really video cameras relaying all our movements back so that Planet Cat can collate all the information they need to prepare for there next cat invasion.

As Cody the cat got bored with my foolish meanderings and decided to get up and walk away, I pointed at Cody's back side and let the family know that the audio microphone was just under Cody's tail.


----------



## swperry1

The new posts are those that are new since the last time you logged on. If you've been logged in for a while, the newest posts and ones you've not read will be bold, while older posts and read entries will be normal font.


----------



## hakukani

swperry1 said:


> The new posts are those that are new since the last time you logged on. If you've been logged in for a while, the newest posts and ones you've not read will be bold, while older posts and read entries will be normal font.


This.


----------



## Ballad Kid

Chaos theory. Humans post at an inconsistent rate. No rhyme, No reason. Chaos. Scarey.


----------



## Jazz Is All

My posting frequency is based on an algorithm based on the life span of Drosophila melanogaster, where PF = DM squared / PI X .202.


----------



## Sosaxolicious

Jazz Is All said:


> My posting frequency is based on an algorithm based on the life span of Drosophila melanogaster, where PF = DM squared / PI X .202.


Lol I love a good math equation!


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

Jazz Is All said:


> My posting frequency is based on an algorithm based on the life span of Drosophila melanogaster, where PF = DM squared / PI X .202.


OK......upward inflection on the letter K


----------



## Jazz Is All

WarrenScottRobertson said:


> OK......upward inflection on the letter K


:salute::thumbrig: I would add a rimshot after the K.


----------



## Phil1

My posting frequency is based on an algorithm based on the life span of Drosophila melanogaster, where PF = DM squared / PI X .202.

Well, when I ran the equation here's the answer I got. 

Life span of drosophila melangaster PF DM squared /PI X .202 = 2 Kenny G's.


----------



## Saxhound

Also, when you have read all the new posts, you can hit "Mark Forums Read" at the top of the post listing. Then the next time you come back, you will only have new posts to read.


----------



## Jazz Is All

With 2 Kenny G's and $2.75 you can get a ride on the subway.


----------



## Phil1

Jazz Is All said:


> With 2 Kenny G's and $2.75 you can get a ride on the subway.


Actually I would be satisfied with .01% of Kenny G's net worth


----------



## Phil1

Double post.


----------



## GHawk

Phil1 said:


> Actually I would be satisfied with .01% of Kenny G's net worth


50 mil at the time of his divorce. So, if my calculations are correct, you'd have 500 bucks.


----------



## B Flat

Glad I put my tin foil hat on this morning.


----------



## Phil1

GHawk said:


> 50 mil at the time of his divorce. So, if my calculations are correct, you'd have 500 bucks.


You sure about that?


----------



## Phil1

Double Post.


----------



## Phil1

Test


----------



## Phil1

B Flat said:


> Glad I put my tin foil hat on this morning.


But is it a relaq?


----------



## gary

Gad, am I sorry I opened this thread.


----------



## B Flat

Phil1 said:


> But is it a relaq?


It is a relaq but the subliminal messaging to the gods engraving is still crisp.


----------



## Wagspdx

Phil1 said:


> My posting frequency is based on an algorithm based on the life span of Drosophila melanogaster, where PF = DM squared / PI X .202.
> 
> Well, when I ran the equation here's the answer I got.
> 
> Life span of drosophila melangaster PF DM squared /PI X .202 = 2 Kenny G's.


You are the only person, with the exception of my former genetics professor, that refers to the humble fruit fly. As I recall he would bustle into class with excitement, have just found a worthy specimen for his murky experiments. Indeed, a blast from the past. Thanks.

What were we talking about?


----------



## Phil1

Wagspdx said:


> You are the only person, with the exception of my former genetics professor, that refers to the humble fruit fly. As I recall he would bustle into class with excitement, have just found a worthy specimen for his murky experiments. Indeed, a blast from the past. Thanks.
> 
> What were we talking about?


Actually it was from a quote from Jazz Is All but thanks anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## GHawk

Phil1 said:


> You sure about that?


Oops....should be 5 grand....not a lotta dough.



> Gad, am I sorry I opened this thread.


Party-pooper:bluewink2:


----------



## click

What is the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

gary said:


> Gad, am I sorry I opened this thread.


+1000


----------



## AmandasDad

And I always thought it was some admin that cleared all the 'new posts' so that it could start over with new, & newly replied to, posts!! :dontknow:

Now I know better........or more confused!! :scratch:


----------



## Phil1

GHawk said:


> Oops....should be 5 grand....not a lotta dough.:


You sure it's only $5,000?


----------



## Saxhound

/starts calculator
.01% = .0001
.0001 x $50,000,000 = $5,000
Of course, barring a pre-nup, his ex got half, so $2,500.
/closes calculator


----------



## Saxhound

deleted - somehow a dup.


----------



## WarrenScottRobertson

Phil1 said:


> You sure it's only $5,000?


_Let us consider now a second two-dimensional existence, but this time on a spherical surface instead of on a plane. The flat beings with their measuring-rods and other objects fit exactly on this surface and they are unable to leave it. Their whole universe of observation extends exclusively over the surface of the sphere. Are these beings able to regard the geometry of their universe as being plane geometry and their rods withal as the realization of " distance " ?_


----------



## GHawk

Gary, I now see your point! LOL


----------



## Phil1

Saxhound said:


> deleted - somehow a dup.


My posts are duplicating also.


----------



## Phil1

WarrenScottRobertson said:


> _Let us consider now a second two-dimensional existence, but this time on a spherical surface instead of on a plane. The flat beings with their measuring-rods and other objects fit exactly on this surface and they are unable to leave it. Their whole universe of observation extends exclusively over the surface of the sphere. Are these beings able to regard the geometry of their universe as being plane geometry and their rods withal as the realization of " distance " ?_


And then we may consider a four-dimensional existence with time being the fourth dimension. Now as musicians and keepers of time we can change tempo without changing time. We can also change time without changing tempo.


----------



## Jazz Is All

AmandasDad said:


> And I always thought it was some admin that cleared all the 'new posts' so that it could start over with new, & newly replied to, posts!! :dontknow:
> 
> Now I know better........or more confused!! :scratch:


Me too, but I always thought the mods did it to make us disengage from the computer and go do something else.....like talk to someone in our family or, dare I say it, practice.



Phil1 said:


> And then we may consider a four-dimensional existence with time being the fourth dimension. Now as musicians and keepers of time we can change tempo without changing time. We can also change time without changing tempo.


I'll explain that to the leader of the combo I play in when he says that I was the one playing off tempo. I'm sure he'll accept that explanation.


----------



## Jazz Is All

AmandasDad said:


> And I always thought it was some admin that cleared all the 'new posts' so that it could start over with new, & newly replied to, posts!! :dontknow:
> 
> Now I know better........or more confused!! :scratch:


Me too, but I always thought the mods did it to make us disengage from the computer and go do something else.....like talk to someone in our family or, dare I say it, practice.



Phil1 said:


> And then we may consider a four-dimensional existence with time being the fourth dimension. Now as musicians and keepers of time we can change tempo without changing time. We can also change time without changing tempo.


I'll explain that to the leader of the combo I play in when he says that I was the one playing off tempo. I'm sure he'll accept that explanation.


----------



## Phil1

Everyone's posts are duplicating. Well some of us anyway.


----------



## Dr G

click said:


> What is the frequency?


Often.


----------

